

Ask HN: Are computer scientists inherently good at programming? - macalistair


======
techjuice
This would normally depend on if the computer scientist has only a Bachelor's
degree or Master's and above. Once you get into the Master's degree level more
hands on and less theory is required. Since you normally have to apply all the
math and other concepts from your undergrad or required admission courses for
the M.S. that you have learned to your Major in computer science by building
working solutions to a problem (applications that other can run).

Normally a M.S. in Computer Science will require you to develop production
quality application in one or domains like: Artificial Intelligence,
Databases, Software Engineering, creating your own programming languages and
operating systems, visual computing, big data, neural networks, robotics,etc.
So someone that has normally completed a M.S. should have the ability to
program some very nice high end applications to solve very difficult problems.

Some of the applications are pretty advanced for example someone Majoring in
Artificial Intelligence or robotics would normally be required to build an AI
system for the robot to do somethings on their own. Depending on the
requirements this could be the development of an autonomous machine that can
run or fly on it's own to an autonomous cyber security defense system that
automatically plus security holes in systems, to automated financial trading
and risk assessment systems used to protect companies against fraud or
internal threats.

If you need background information, ask the computer scientist about things
they have built, they should a nice list of things they have built during both
their undergrad and graduate along with wanting to show you their work. I
would not recommend working with someone who is all theory and academic with
no practical experience in building real world applications until they gain
more real world experience. Unless you are wanting to work with just idea
people which is fine for getting new ideas for new products and services.

In summary if they have a master's degree in computer science they should have
some serious experience in solving some difficult problems using advanced
programming techniques for those problems.

If the person has a Ph.D. please be sure to check if they previously had any
hands on experience in practical development of applications as some Ph.D.
programs do allow you to skip the hands on part normally found in a M.S.
program, only requiring the higher level math, theory courses, dissertation,
comprehensive exam and/or residency requirement as the normal requirement for
a Ph.D. is a 4 year baccalaureate degree. Though most Ph.D. programs will end
up including the credits you would have taken for the Masters degree along the
way to completing the Ph.D.

------
MichaelCrawford
I expect they aren't, not all of them. Rather they are good at proving things.

